# how to get 93 altima codes



## siddiqui2000 (Feb 17, 2005)

I am trying to find out how to get altima codes. What does it meand when you say LED flashes ... what is the little red LED that flashes ( I read all this in the forums)...I am very basis techqie so not sure what these terms mean. Also pls post a picture of what to turn to get codes.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

you can find them in the haynes manual. good luck


----------



## cshepard (Oct 6, 2004)

*Diagnostic Codes*

Your ECM is located on the drivers side near the radio console. Take the panel off toward the back near the gas pedal. The ECM has an LED that will flash the codes. Series of long flashes followed by short flashes is the code. 

I use the Chilton Manual and you can go to AutoZone.com | Repair Info | Nissan 240SX/Altima 1993-1998 Repair Guide | Repair Guide to view a free one.
Go to Driveability & Emission control and Trouble Codes, there will be a page that shows the codes but also instructions for setting the ECM to diagnostic mode.

*Reading Codes*
Remove the access cover and locate the mode adjusting screw and LED on the ECM. 

Turn the ignition switch ON, but do not start the engine. Both the LED and the malfunction indicator lamp on the instrument panel should be illuminated. This is a bulb check. 

Start the engine. 

Switching modes is not possible while the engine is running. 

If the LED or malfunction indicator lamp illuminates, there is a fault in the system. 

Turn the mode selector screw fully clockwise. Wait 2 seconds, then turn the screw fully counterclockwise. 

The diagnostic trouble codes will now be read from the ECM memory. They will appear as flashes of the malfunction indicator lamp, or the ECM's LED. 

After all codes have been read, turn the mode selector screw fully clockwise to erase the codes. 

Turn the mode adjusting screw to the fully counterclockwise position whenever the vehicle is in use. 

Turn the ignition OFF. 



When the ignition switch is turned 

OFF during diagnosis, power to the ECM will drop after approximately 5 seconds. The diagnosis will automatically return to Mode 1 at this time. 

*Clearing the Codes*
The easiest way to clear trouble codes is to turn the mode selector screw fully clockwise after all codes have been read. 

Turn the mode adjusting screw to the fully counterclockwise position whenever the vehicle is in use. 

The diagnostic memory will also be erased if the negative battery terminal is disconnected for 24 hours.


----------

